

Apprentice failures giving business tips - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Entrepreneurial-Columnists/Apprentice-cronies-on-the-rise---Quelle-horreur!-/696

======
Danmatt
Why do people who get kicked out of The Apprentice think they can go on to
advise start-up businesses? Coming fifth on a reality game show surely doesn't
qualify you??

~~~
utnick
Most of the contestants on that show have pretty prestigious backgrounds. They
either went to great business schools or started businesses of their own, or
both.

------
Danmatt
I don't think that's true of the UK version - if you look at the career
histories of the people on the most recent series, for example, they're pretty
average.

And then there's their performance on the actual show...

